# Hoyt Powerhawk help



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## theWilly (Sep 27, 2008)

*Powerhawk help*

I have a 38 pro and I used Javi's post to tune and time it. The draw and axle length were spot on and the cams were timed just right. But afterward I had a left tear issue. I tried extensively to correct the problem by moving the arrow rest, but this didn't work. I figured that I must have been torquing the bow but I wasn't really worried about it because I was grouping well. I read your thread last night and I never once thought to check ata on both sides. I checked mine and the right side was over 1/16 in. longer than the left. I added twists the right side of the yolk and untwisted the left a few times (I'm not using the stock Fuse cables) and this made ata the same for both sides. This did change my drawstop timing a little and so I added a half twist to the control cable and this corrected that issue. I then shot the bow and my first arrow nocked perfectly straight. I shot several more times with no more left tear. Your thread actually helped me! I don't see how your going to be able to even things out with that floating yolk on the stock cable. I would at least buy a good set of cables from a custom string maker if I couldn't afford a complete set including string. I never have understood why Hoyt uses a buss cable like that. Your bow only has a 31.5 in axle versus mine with nearly a 38" axle and I would think that you would need even more twists to even things out, especially since yours is 1/8 in. different. I hope this helps you, because you sure helped me!


----------



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*I'm glad it is better for someone!*

I sure wish I could figure mine out, but I am glad this post has helped someone else. I have searched a lot and I think I might go with new cables and a string. I'm not digging the fuse and have not heard great things about them.


----------



## theWilly (Sep 27, 2008)

*New cables and string*

I absolutely believe that high quality custom cables and string will fix your problem. When I first read your thread I thought that a 1/8 in. difference in ATA of right side versus left can't be good. That had to be what was causing your cam lean at least, and your right tear in my opinion. I never have checked ATA on the right (or cable guard) side of the bow, only the left side. The only way I could see to fix a problem like that would be to shorten the yoke by adding twists to the side that measured long and maybe untwist the side that was short. Just for the heck of it I checked my bow and I was shocked that there was a difference in ATA, one side versus the other. My buss cable is made of BCY 452x, which is a very stable material that is not supposed to creep. And it splits into a Y and allows you to easily shorten one side and have the other longer without any worry about a change occurring each time your bow is put into a press. But I wanted to fix mine first before I replied to your thread to make sure that this cured the problem because I couldn't get mine to shoot bullet holes either, until now. It makes sense to have ATA equal on both sides. It definitely cured my left tear.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Afalex1 said:


> I sure wish I could figure mine out, but I am glad this post has helped someone else. I have searched a lot and I think I might go with new cables and a string. I'm not digging the fuse and have not heard great things about them.


I keep 10 Hoyt's on hand most of the time, and I like to experiment with different stuff.

Of the problems I've had with them over the years, unstable string/cables has given me more problems than all other sources combined. Worse, a good set can get bad without any noticable change. The string gives you a clue with peep rotation that won't stop, or can't maintain adjustment, the cables need close and careful measurement to find.

Right/left nock entry is not a likely result, most of the time, but it could be.

One good point with a change, you will have to start from scratch. Usually that helps.


----------



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*May have found a fix*

I took the bow back to the shop today and finally got them to understand what was going on. The shops best mechanic was in today and decided that it may be a bent riser. They ordered a new riser and are putting Vapor Trail strings on for free too. They said the bearings and the cams all check out good. The only thing left after a riser is new limbs. We will see what happens. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Old issue back again*

I finally got my bow back in my hands after four months in Iraq. Hoyt ended up giving me a completely new bow instead of just replacing things. I'm happy with that, but I am still getting a right tear. The up and down is gone, but still with the right. My setup is still the same and I followed Javi's post again. I'm going to use the old foot powder spray trick to check for fletching contact on the ripcord rest. My BH, ATA, and draw length are almost in spec along with cam sync and draw stop. I just need a scale to measure the draw weight. I'll have that on Monday. I hope this isn't a powerhawk thing. This bow is shoots sweet when i am not shooting through paper. Sometimes I wonder if ignorance is bliss????


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

A fellow Arkansan,

I put custom strings and worked on one today. had some tear problems with it as well.........Till I stood behind the shooter ! Hand position on the riser looked good until you looked up the string at the cams. String was at a severe angle coming off the cam causing the tear. Maybe a 1/4" different hand position and the string and track lined up perfect.......and guess what the tear went away !

Look at it at full draw next time to see if that is the culprit !


----------



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I tuned everything. A2A, BH, LBS, DL, etc are right now. I am shooting 69 lbs with a 27" DL. I shot it through paper again and I think it is me and not the bow. I get a steady right tear. I'm going to have someone else try to paper tune it with the DL madule set to them. If they get a way different tear then I know it is me. Wish me luck.


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

ya you can pull your hair out, i did with my wife trying to paper tune her bow we spent a 1/2 hour and no matter what i did she wouldnt get a good paper tear, untill i shot the bow and walla perfect bullet hole, good luck.....


----------

